
Why Cities Keep on Growing, Corporations Always Die, and Life Gets Faster - michael_nielsen
http://blog.longnow.org/2011/07/26/geoffrey-b-west-%e2%80%9cwhy-cities-keep-on-growing-corporations-always-die-and-life-gets-faster%e2%80%9d/
======
PaintBucket
I stopped reading after "cities routinely survive nuclear bombs".

